# UK Settlement Visa question



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My wife and I have a few questions we wouldn't mind asking about our settlement visa application.

Question 1.

We're just a little paranoid here and were wondering if our accommodation would be okay for my wife to move here on a spouse visa. Here's what we have:

We will be living with my parents to begin with, for probably about 2 months before moving into our own place. The house... houses... 6 people and has 3 double bedrooms. My two sisters live in one room, which is a double room/study. My parents live in the other and I live alone (since my brother left) in the remaining room. My wife and I have exclusive use of this room and it is designated as a double. We have a double bed, our own TV set and everything a modern couple needs. We're also supplying pictures of the room as well. (yet to be taken though!)

We were reading up on the overcrowding act though and it said that 3 bedrooms is good for 5 people, so we're kind of confused. We just want to be sure. The way I see it is that it's a 6 person house housing 6 people, so it should be ok, right?

Question 2.

I've just started a very good new job that will support me and my wife fine, but I mean I've _just started_. I've been out of work for a year because I've been attending full time College so I dont have any recent payslips to provide with my application. I'm giving in 4 months of slips from my previous employer, as well as evidence of my college course and my qualifications. I've also included my official letter of employment and contract. Additionally, I have over £2000 of savings and my wife has a similar amount as well. Do you think this situation will be okay for our application?

Any guesses on whether all this makes for successful application? It's nerve-wracking trying to get it all right! Thank you so much for your time and for reading these questions.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Otashem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My wife and I have a few questions we wouldn't mind asking about our settlement visa application.
> 
> ...


You are almost certainly ok. The Housing Act of 1985 defines overcrowding as when two people aged 10 or over of *opposite* sexes sleep in the same room who are not in a personal relationship. As it's your sisters sharing a room, that is fine. Plus they define rooms as not just bedrooms as such but also living and dining rooms 50 square feet or bigger which can be used as such.



> Question 2.
> 
> I've just started a very good new job that will support me and my wife fine, but I mean I've _just started_. I've been out of work for a year because I've been attending full time College so I dont have any recent payslips to provide with my application. I'm giving in 4 months of slips from my previous employer, as well as evidence of my college course and my qualifications. I've also included my official letter of employment and contract. Additionally, I have over £2000 of savings and my wife has a similar amount as well. Do you think this situation will be okay for our application?


While exact amount isn't laid down, there must be enough financial resources between the two of you to maintain you both and not have to resort to public funds. A good rule of thumb is if your total resources - combined savings, UK income and any external help from people settled in UK come to around the same level as UK average salary (around £500 a week or £26k a year before tax) up to a period of 6 months, then they are normally considered adequate. Some get approved with less and others denied with more, but all depend on personal circumstances. Those going to live in Central London will need much more money than those in Newcastle, for example. So work it out for yourself. Mention if your parents will be supporting you by paying all the council tax and all or most of the bills. Another factor is your wife's employment prospect in UK - the sooner she can start earning, the better it is, so do enclose her CV and possibly a suitable job ad or two quoting salary levels.
While I or nobody else can give you a guarantee of success, I think you stand a good chance if your new job is averagely well paid.


----------



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you so much again, Joppa, that's just what I thought as well. Glad to have a second opinion. We have another question though.

Should I, as the sponsor of my wife fill out Form SUO7 for sponsorship? Bear in mind she is from the US and I from the UK. We're not too sure if we should or not.

One more thing... would it be alright if it wasn't on A4 paper or should we do everything onA4? Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Otashem said:


> Thank you so much again, Joppa, that's just what I thought as well. Glad to have a second opinion. We have another question though.
> 
> Should I, as the sponsor of my wife fill out Form SUO7 for sponsorship? Bear in mind she is from the US and I from the UK. We're not too sure if we should or not.
> 
> One more thing... would it be alright if it wasn't on A4 paper or should we do everything onA4? Thank you so much for your time!


As husband you are automatically the main visa sponsor so no need to complete extra form - just give your financial and other details on the application form.

They do prefer you print out at least the application form on A4, as it's formatted to fit that size. You can get A4 size paper as a special order or by mail order from Staples, Office Depot etc. Photocopy of documents can be on quarto.


----------



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you so very, very much Joppa. You've been so helpful to us in our application. Thanks again!


----------



## Mr.hassan (Apr 30, 2014)

dear all please help
I've submitted my application for Settlement visa on 13th May 2014. On the same day I've got an automated message saying that my application no GWFxxxx has been dispatched to UKV1 Decision Making Centre, Riyadh Saudi Arabia. Afterwards I didn't get any update on my visa that whether it has been received by an embassy or not.

please any idea?


----------

